# What's your favorite wood to smoke with



## justoldbobo (Jan 26, 2017)

Been reading and searching for months. Decided to join the fun, anyone else from Louisiana. Been thinking up different ideas for smokehouse builds. Besides that was wondering which woods y'all prefer to smoke with.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

Glad you decided to join us!

I use hickory & oak, because it's easy to get around here.

Al


----------



## bizbuzz (Jan 27, 2017)

Welcome!  I am new here, so not familiar with all the woods yet, but did my first smoke on Wednesday on used Peach and was very delighted with the result.


----------



## gary s (Jan 27, 2017)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum from a chilly and breezy day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web.                      Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## bellaru (Jan 27, 2017)

Welcome 
I use a lot of oak, pecan and apple because that's what's in the wood pile
I chop up my kindling with a miter saw and use chunks 
There are plenty of pairing charts and opinions here to help you 
Good luck and enjoy


----------



## firemanjon (Jan 27, 2017)

Welcome from Arkansas!! I vary woods with whatever I'm smoking. On birds I use apple/pecan mix, on briskets I use either pecan, hickory, and oak or a mix of the three depending on how I'm cooking it, and pork I use pecan/apple for ribs, or hickory or oak for butts. I usually keep smoke flowing the entire cook as I do like a good smoke flavor. Luckily I have all these trees on our property so I try to keep a seasoned supply on hand.


----------



## ritchie brisket (Jan 27, 2017)

Post Oak & Mesquite. Pecan too and it is easy to find as we live in old 1800's pecan orchard.


----------



## akdutchguy (Jan 27, 2017)

Depends on the meat and what I have around.  For pork I use cherry. For beef and bacon usually hickory. I just got some peach for my next bacon. Chicken and fish I like alder.you can mix and match. It's fun finding the combinations you like. 
Jason


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 27, 2017)

A good Louisiana boy would use pecan for most cooks, so I've been told...

For me, it depends on what I'm smoking.  I have several flavors.


----------



## b-one (Jan 27, 2017)

I go mostly 50/50 cherry and pecan.


----------



## cliff43j (Jan 28, 2017)

We use pecan with a piece of mesquite (1/2" dia. x 3"" long) in each 1/2 cup of pecan - got an MES..  It produces a divine smoke


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello and welcome to SMF from the Great white North  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Browse the forums and ask lots of questions, get involved. There is a an amazing amount of info, recipes and knowledge here that are second to none. Enjoy good luck and share your experiences.

  My favorite wood I use is apple. I have found a little bit around here but not much. We don't have much for hard wood or fruit wood here.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome glad to have you on board.

As it goes you ask a question and you get dozens of answers and most of them will be personal opinions but that's way it goes. Here's my $.02 I personally do not like mesquite to strong for my taste oak, hickory ok but most of the time I use apple. Again it will be what your taste like after you try some different woods and whats available in your area. Happy smoking

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2017)

I use Hickory about 95% of the time.  I Love It !!

I like Cherry too, but Cherry Pellets don't burn very good. I gotta get some Cherry Sawdust for my Amazings.

Bear


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 28, 2017)

That really depends on what I'm smoking and what mood I'm in. Hickory is ubiquitous but currently I've been really partial to cherry. And cherry/pecan turns out a great rack of ribs. Alder for salmon.


----------



## justoldbobo (Jan 28, 2017)

I have several old hickory around my place that shed kindling every storm so I've used it forever in my pit. I've used misquote, apple and pecan too that I've bought in small bundles as well. But never on the scale I plan to use in my smokehouse once I get it built. Will probably use mainly oak with some of the others for flavor.  I've never thought of using peach. I just found out a friend was building a smokehouse too and sent him a link to check all this out. 
Thanks
Bobby


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 29, 2017)

I like apple allot, like Cranky said: "it depends on what I'm smoking. I have several flavors."


----------



## emuleman (Jan 29, 2017)

Like everyone has said it really depends on what you are smoking.  If it is fish you want a milder wood, and I am always happy with Apple.  If I am smoking pork, chicken or turkey I mix a blend of 50% apple and 50% hickory, as this as a little stronger smoke than just apple alone, and I have been very happy with the results using that combination.


----------

